# Some nice Hank Mobley for a Sunday afternoon...



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Hank didn't try to set the world on fire like Coltrane, but he could be laidback, funky and swing like crazy. A wonderful leader and sideman.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I actually prefer Mobley and several others to Coltrane.


----------

